# Homosexuality and Type.



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Voici Claire said:


> i'm the only gay ESTP?


You're like the only ESTP here, period lmao
...You'll soon learn that sensors are rare around this place.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> i'm the only gay ESTP?


I know a bi ESTP IRL, if that makes you feel any better, lol.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

Bis can kiss my ass. 

And then I'll claim rape.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Bisexual


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

:shocked:


Voici Claire said:


> Bis can kiss my ass.
> 
> And then I'll claim rape.


Wait... WHAT?!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

CordiINTJ said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Wait... WHAT?!


I think she's just joking.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

Heterosexual ISTP


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Seeing that it asks for homosexuals to vote, I figured it was obvious. But you can click the book under my avatar if you're interested in confirming that information. ;D
> 
> I don't think that's an accurate conclusion, considering that most of the people on this forum are intuitive. If there was a poll about it, most of the straights would be intuitive too.


WHAT??? I had no idea that's what those little buttons were for. Whoa... o_o

I'm pretty sure I'm heterosexual. I've had an instance where I was really attracted to another girl...but she looked and acted like a boy. I don't think that changes things...but whatever. I am 98% of the time sexually attracted to men. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

energeticelephant said:


> WHAT??? I had no idea that's what those little buttons were for. Whoa... o_o
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm heterosexual. I've had an instance where I was really attracted to another girl...but she looked and acted like a boy. I don't think that changes things...but whatever. I am 98% of the time sexually attracted to men. :tongue:


I have a friend who is the same way, attracted to women who look like men. She doesn't consider herself to be anything other than heterosexual, though.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Bisexual INTJ.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Bisexual INTJ.


...looks like there should be an INTJ bisexual club


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Homosexual INTJ


----------



## MasterAnders (Aug 15, 2010)

Hetero INFP. Looks like I'm in the minority in my type on this thread haha


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm surprised to see how few heterosexuals are on here!


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Heterosexual INFP


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm an ENTP now. 
Homosexual(possibly bisexual with a lesbian leaning) ENTP.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

INFJ and straight. So far it seems intuitives are more likely to be gay, yet with the disproportionate number of intuitive types on this forum it's hard to say how accurate it is.


----------



## leaveitalone (Aug 19, 2010)

INFP, bisexual for 8 years.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

INFP but not sure if BI. I definitely like women sexually but I'm not sure if I am capable of having romantic relationships with women.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Krou said:


> INFP but not sure if BI. I definitely like women sexually but I'm not sure if I am capable of having romantic relationships with women.


That's similar to me in some way, although I'm a man so swap around the sexes for me.


----------

